# Hand crafted Kawasaki's



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 19, 2021)

There's a guy by the name of Allen Milyard in Ireland (I think) that is an accomplished machinist. He took two 4-cylinder 900 cc KZ Kawasaki's and turned both into 6-cylinder bikes. The blue one was done 1st. The red one was recently finished. It's 1500 and something cc's. Not sure of the displacement on the blue one. 

Both look as good the factory could have done.  I'd love to have either one.


----------



## grizz55chev (Apr 19, 2021)

1Alpha1 said:


> There's a guy by the name of Allen Milyard in Ireland (I think) that is an accomplished machinist. He took two 4-cylinder 900 cc KZ Kawasaki's and turned both into 6-cylinder bikes. The blue one was done 1st. The red one was recently finished. It's 1500 and something cc's. Not sure of the displacement on the blue one.
> 
> Both look as good the factory could have done.  I'd love to have either one.
> 
> View attachment 902242


Check out his V twin Pratt and Whitney creation called the Flying Milyard, a true masterpiece!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## holeycow (Apr 22, 2021)

That guy can do more with hand tools than most machinists can do with computerized equipment. Genius level.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Apr 22, 2021)

Two cylinders fire at once?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 23, 2021)

JeffHK454 said:


> Two cylinders fire at once?



I don't have any idea as to the cylinder firing order sequence.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Apr 23, 2021)

1Alpha1 said:


> I don't have any idea as to the cylinder firing order sequence.


I watched his video and looks like the left and right "halves" are mirror image...it has 2 pistons at TDC at a time ..it would explain why it doesn't sound like a CBX.


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Apr 23, 2021)

His downhill mountain bikes for His son are amazing too. Very talented man indeed


----------

